# First planted tank, 2 types of algae blooming. Advice pleas.



## Aled X08 (31 Jan 2018)

Hi guys and gals, 

https://imgur.com/a/RiH2v

This is my first planted tank. 
Aquascaper 900 - roughly 190 litres
Eheim 600t filter
2x Kessil a180 
8  hour photo period. 30% ramping up to 70% after few hours at 75% for 2 hours then ramping down to 30% then off.
Pressurised co2 (30 mins before lights, off for brightest period, back on till 30 mins before lights off) co2 indicator is green.  
Daily all in one fertilizer. 1 3/4 caps a day. 

When away on holiday for a week. Was doing bi weekly maintenance before this and came back to the two types of algae blooming any I.D's / advice on what I'm doing wrong would be great. 

The tank was cycled and then planted which has been running for 1.5 months since. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fiske (31 Jan 2018)

Why the off period for the CO2? 

I'd shorten the light period by say an hour or two, either that or lower the max output... Get some floaters/fast stems in there.

Did you get ferts in there while away? If not that is probably the reason for the algae if CO2 and lights were kept running as usual. I don't know what ferts you are using, so can't comment further on that.

At 1.5 months your tank is still new and inherently unstable. So big, frequent waterchanges are key.


----------



## Edvet (31 Jan 2018)

I don't see fish, so feel free to blast it with CO2.
Switching it of like you say is detrimental. You will probably have to start with CO2  a bit sooner and keep it on untill an hour before lights of.
Do you happen to have a electronic pH device, or can borrow one? a pH profle will tell us more.
Do large waterchanges 2 times a week.
Which all in one fertilizer?


----------



## Aled X08 (31 Jan 2018)

I'd read somewhere that an off period can help with co2/oxygen levels but if you recommend leaving it on I'll change that.

Floaters?

Ferts were added while away. I'm using the aquascaper all in one fertilizer.

I don't have a ph profile. All I have is a 6 in 1 test strip with ph on it. I can do one of those after work.

No livestock yet was hoping to get some this weekend but may wait. 
Thanks.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2018)

Hi all, 





Aled X08 said:


> Floaters?


Floating plants like <"_Limnobium laevigatum__">. _Because they have aerial leaves they aren't CO2 limited (the atmosphere is ~400ppm CO2). They grow in tropical regions on <"exposed water surfaces"> they are adapted to high levels of light (PAR) and so are less likely to suffer from bleaching by excess PAR. 

Because you've discounted CO2, and light, any growth problems are likely to <"relate to the nutrient content of the tank water">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Konsa (31 Jan 2018)

Hi
In addition to what is already said will add that your setup is fairly new and some Diatoms are normal to appear and will go when tank matures and plants grow in.
U are stressed about algae growing on the hardscape I guess but should look what plants are telling U.If they growing strong and healthy all is good and U need to have patience.It will always be some form of algae on the rocks under direct light if left undisturbed . Its inevitable .All those spotless aquascapes with clean rocks are achieved by very strict and regular maintenance with the tooth brush on waterchange days.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Aled X08 (1 Feb 2018)

Well the red plants and the stem ones at the back are doing well but the grass seems to be struggling.


----------



## Joe Rodrigues (19 Feb 2018)

I have a 45 Litre tank and I am starting to run into some problems. For a small tank it is heavily planted and I have CO2 and I also give plant fertilizer 2x week, 1 50% water change per week. Not sure what else to do now. I am starting to get basic green algae and BBA. I already pruned back some plants that had it. want my tank to look like it should...pristine and clear with healthy plants.
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2018)

Joe Rodrigues said:


> Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Open a new journal for this with pictures, then we can give more detailed advice. For now it looks like there is a CO2 problem.


----------

